# Air Conditioning Unit Installed



## Alisa (Nov 11, 2014)

Here are some pictures of some installation jobs that ace home services contractor done.


----------



## FortCollinsHVAC (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nice how long did it take and how many techs did you have


----------



## jennewhite (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice pic!

I appreciate your work.


----------



## Mymy (Jan 23, 2015)

Good Work..


----------



## Rob61A (Jul 11, 2016)

*Nice job*

I am retired but still help out a few friends and had a friend that had a company install a new train package and had the same type of duck work situation, she fought with them for 2 years while her husband was battling cancer and got nowhere. She happen to mention it to me and asked me to look at it. As soon as I drove up you could see the duck work pitched to the house the service guy that was there the day before was nasty as all hell to her and when she said the water that leaked into the basement damaged a small TV he said well the TV should not have been there, lol She asked if I would deal with them for her (I am formally from NY now in MO) I said no problem they sent different guys (my loss) They did all I said because I said they are not leaving without doing it right.. These two were good they had the duck shield the moron measured for and it was all wrong they had to go back to the shop to fabricate new. She was concerned they were not coming back but they did as I said their tools are here and if they do not they will not be getting them back until they return.. I wish I had photos of the before and after but the photos shown are how it was..

To bad the bad make it hard for the good in this industry..


----------

